
I'm 15 and use social media WAY less than you - joshternyak
https://joshternyak.com/how-i-maximize-my-productivity/index.html
======
royjacobs
May I suggest OP replaces the "greater than" symbol with the "less than"
symbol in the title of the article, to avoid confusing old people like me? :)

